# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Türk Devletleri: Azerbaycan, Özbekistan, Kırgızistan, Kazakistan >  İhşidoğulları Beyliği

## ceyda

Mısır ve Suriye'de hüküm süren ikinci Türk hanedanıdır. Kurucusu Muhammed b. Tuğç 882'de Bağdad'da doğdu. Babası Tulunîlerin hizmetinde görev almış, Şam ve Taberiyye valiliği yapmıştı. Bu bakımdan Muhammed devlet idaresi içinde yetişmiş hatta bir süre Taberiyye'den babasına vekâlet etmişti. Muhammed Tulunîlerin yıkılmasından sonra Abbasi Devleti hizmetinde çalıştı.

Bu sırada bazan Mısır'da bazan Suriye'de görev yaptı. O devlet kademelerinde yavaş yavaş yükselmiş ve 933 yılında nüfuzunu bütün Suriye üzerinde yaymıştı, ancak Mısır'a da sahip olmak istiyordu. Öte taraftan Tulunîlerin yıkılmasından sonra Mısır'da ortaya çıkan meseleler burada kuvvetli bir hükümete ihtiyaç gösteriyordu. Mısır, şimdi doğuda ve batıda İslam dünyasının liderliği için çekişen iki devletin ortasında idi. Bağdat'taki Abbasî hükümeti Mısır'da kuvvetli ve kendine güvenen bir devletin bulunmasını uygun görüyordu.

Çünkü Mısır'da hüküm sürecek kuvvetli bir devlet batıdan Fatımîlerin ilerlemesine karşı bir engel olacak ve daha sonra Suriye'de yeni ortaya çıkan Bedevî hanedanlar üzerinde kontrolü elinde tutacaktı. Bu ortamdan faydalanmasını bilen Muhammed b. Tugç, Mısır ve Suriye vergi mütesellimi (müfettişi) el-Fazl b.Cafer el-Furat'tan da kendisine destek buldu. O Suriye'ye ilave olarak Mısır valisi tayin edildi. Nitekim kuvvetli bir ordu ve donanma sayesinde Fustat'a girdi (935).

Böylece Ihşidî Devleti'nin temellerini atarak Mısır'ır karışık durumunu yoluna koydu. Bu arada Ahmed b. Tulun gibi o da kuvvetli bir maliyeci Ebû Bekir Muhammed el-Madârâî ile uğraşmak zorunda kaldı. Ancak Muhammed, mukavemetini kırdığı el-Madarâî'yi hizmetine aldı ve böylece iktisadî meselelerde kendisine kabiliyetli ve etkili bir yardımcı buldu.

Muhammed b. Tuğç'un Abbasî Devleti'yle münasebetleri dostâne idi. Halife Râzî'den Ihşid ünvanını aldı (939) ve kurmuş olduğu devlet İhşidîler adıyla anıldı. İhşid, prens veya hükümdar anlamında Farsça bir ünvandır ve Soğd ile Fergana'nın İranlı hükümdarları tarafından kullanılmıştır.

Muhammed b. Tuğç, çok geçmeden idaresi altındaki eyaletlerden Suriye'yi Abbasî Devleti'nin kudretli emirlerinden Muhammed b. Raika'ya karşı müdafaa etmek zorunda kaldı. İbn-i Râik süratle Suriye'yi ele geçirip Remle'yi almıştı (939). Muhammed b. Tuğç'un öncü kuvvetleriyle yapılan bir çarpışmadan sonra iki taraf anlaştılar. Buna göre Remle ve havalisi kendisine bırakılmak suretiyle Suriye, Taberiyye'den kuzeye kadar İbn Raik'e veriliyordu. Ancak ertesi yıl İbn Raik tekrar harekete geçti.

Muhammed b. Tuğç, el-Ariş'te onu bozguna uğrattı ise de (24 Haziran 940), Laccûn'da baskına uğrayarak mağlup oldu (18 Ağustos 940). Neticede ilk seferki şartlarda yeniden barış yapıldı. Ancak Muhammed ilave olarak İbn Raik'e her yıl 140.000 dinar vermeyi kabul etmişti. İbn Raik'in 942'de Hamdanîler tarafından öldürülmesiyle Muhammed b. Tuğç rahat bir nefes aldı ve bizzat Suriye seferine çıkarak bu ülkede altı ay kaldı. Bu kez ona Suriye'de Hamdanîler rakip olmuştu.

Muhammed, bundan sonra emîr el-ümeralık mevkiini elde etmek için çıkan mücadeleye katıldı ve bu maksatla Rakka'da Halife el-Muttekî ile buluştu (944). Fakat sonra emir el-ümerâ olmak düşüncesinden vazgeçerek Mısır'a döndü. Çok geçmeden Hamdanîlerden Seyf ed-Devle ile mücadeleye başladı. Seyf ed-Devle önce Haleb'i (944), sonra da Şam'ı ele geçirdi (945). Muhammed b. Tuğç Kınnesrîn'de onu yendi fakat kolay yerine getirebilecek barış şartları öne sürdü.

Neticede iki taraf arasında bir barış yapıldı (Ekim-Kasım 945). Buna göre Seyf ed-Devle Suriye'nin kuzey taraflarını muhafaza ve ayrıca bir tahsisat elde edebiliyordu. Muhammed b. Tuğç bu barıştan sonra Şam'a döndü ve orada öldü (24 Haziran 946).

Muhammed b. Tuğç'un ölümünden sonra yerine oğullarından ikisi geçti ise de bunlar sadece birer kukla hükümdar idi. Ihşidîler Devleti'nde asıl iktidar, onun ölümünden biraz önce çocuklar için saltanat naibi olarak tayin ettiği, Nubyalı kölesi Kâfur'un eline geçmişti. Muhammed b. Tuğç'a önce Unucur (? On Uygur) halef oldu. Unucur bir süre sonra arkadaşlarının tahrikine kapılarak Kâfûr'un vesayeti altından kurtulmak istedi ve bu maksatla Remle'ye gitti (954).

Ancak, o bu düşüncesini yerine getiremedi. Son anda annesi ve Kâfur onu yatıştırmaya muvaffak oldular. Unucur'un ölümünden sonra yerine kardeşi Ali geçti (961). Kâfur naiblik görevini muhafaza ediyordu. Bu devirde Suriye tekrar Mısır'ın nüfuzu altına girmişti. Ali'nin 966'da ölümünden sonra Kâfur kendisini Mısır'ın tek hâkimi olarak ilan etti. Bu durum Abbasî Halifesi el-Muti tarafından da tasdik edildi.

Kâfûr'un tek başına hükümeti uzun sürmemiş ve 968'de ölmüştü. Kâfur, naibliği dahil, hüküm sürdüğü devrede Kuzey Afrika kıyıları boyunca ilerleyen Fatımî yayılmasını durdurmuş, Suriye'yi Hamdanîlere karşı başarı ile müdafaa etmişti. Ayrıca onun zenginliği de dillere destan olmuştu. Kâfur'un ölümünden sonra Ali'nin oğlu Ahmed başa geçtiyse de onun zayıf idaresi çok kısa sürdü ve Fatımîler Mısır'ı işgal ederek Ihşidî Devleti'ne son verdiler (969).

Ihşidî hükümdarları da âlim ve sanatkârların hâmisi olmuşlardı. Tarihçilerden İbn el-Dâye, el-Kindî, Abdullah el-Ferganî ile şair Mütenebbi himâye görmüş meşhur şahsiyetlerdi. Ayrıca Ihşidîler mimarî bakımdan da pek parlak olmamakla beraber faaliyet göstermişlerdi. Muhammed b. Tuğç, Ravza adasında "Muhtar" adı verilen bir bahçe, hükümet binası (dar el-imare) yaptırmıştı. Kâfûr ise saraylar, iki cami, bir hastane ve başkentte Kâfûriyye bahçeleri inşa ettirmişti.

----------

